# New Member



## alton (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I am a new bie here. Searching new things is one of my hobby.I have visited the site and find too interesting. It was not to hard to be registered as there is in other sites.I like forum discussion since people can share their views and ideas to others.They can give comments on others topic and suggest them.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome!!! You are among people aren't mean like most forums. You can find fans of any genre here, and we are more than happy to help anybody identify a musical piece the best we can. 

We like to keep respect among one another, so we won't be calling you a n00b or start a big internet fight.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

dj


----------

